# New Icons?



## der_kluge (Mar 25, 2004)

What's with the icons?  Every time I post a thread, I'm getting a different set of icons.

Something fishy going on here!


----------



## Grazzt (Mar 25, 2004)

Welcome to Board Tinkering 101. We hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey - Russ approved!

Anyway, yep - we have new icons and a way to access them (and the tinkering has just been finished).  I haven't counted them, but there is in the neighborhood of 140 icons, 3x as many as before.  There should be an icon for every conceivable topic now.

The old "legacy" icons will remain visible for the threads to which they where chosen - they just can't be chosen for furture threads.  This has to do with the way the new ones are sorted.

Yep - they're sorted, which means finding the right one should be much easier.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 25, 2004)

d00d,

i nearly wept...

they've got an Original D&D icon....


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> d00d,
> 
> i nearly wept...
> 
> they've got an Original D&D icon....




You know I almost named that one "Diaglo Edition"


----------



## Grazzt (Mar 25, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> You know I almost named that one "Diaglo Edition"




Heh- that would be cool.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 25, 2004)

The new icon system is cool; I'm not so sure about the icons themselves though.  We're still deciding which set to use.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The new icon system is cool; I'm not so sure about the icons themselves though.  We're still deciding which set to use.




Well, I can certainly make them smaller again - but that makes them harder to read.  It's a give and take situation. maybe 70x30 was overkill (the older ones are 70x15)

If any are especially bad though I can redo them, but it takes time.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 25, 2004)

edit-Never mind, they are in a dropdown. I see them now...


----------



## DiFier (Mar 26, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Well, I can certainly make them smaller again - but that makes them harder to read.  It's a give and take situation. maybe 70x30 was overkill (the older ones are 70x15)
> 
> If any are especially bad though I can redo them, but it takes time.




I think that the only thing that bothers me is that they are all not the same size but as more and more new topics replace the old ones I guess the little ones will all go away (except in the story hour section)


----------



## Gez (Mar 26, 2004)

Will they be finished given time? They have a rushed, draft feeling the previous didn't.

Of course, given the previous were refined after several polls and discussions and proposals...


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll definately polish them up over time and add new ones, though don't expect any major changes to their sorting order soon.

Note - I've now removed the "legacy" icons so with the sole exception of the poll icon they are all the same size.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 27, 2004)

Y'know, I never pay attention to these icons.  I look at thread titles, so icons just sorta distract me.

The ones I really don't like are the animated ones.  I know I saw at least one or two that flashed and blinked, and it's really distracting.  I think they're too big, and I don't see why we need 50 different icons.  We might as well get rid of thread titles, at that rate.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 27, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Well, I can certainly make them smaller again - but that makes them harder to read. It's a give and take situation. maybe 70x30 was overkill (the older ones are 70x15)



Make them all smaller again. The huge clunky icons just bloat the size of the page and you see fewer items per page.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 27, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Make them all smaller again. The huge clunky icons just bloat the size of the page and you see fewer items per page.




Wrong.  Because this version of vbulletin puts the thread starter's name under the thread title each entry is going to be 30 pixels high REGARDLESS of the size of the post icons or even whether they are present.


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2004)

I suppose they could be a touch smaller, but I think overall they are very well done.  Very well done, indeed!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

I agree.  Nice icons, but a tad on the big side.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 27, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Wrong. Because this version of vbulletin puts the thread starter's name under the thread title each entry is going to be 30 pixels high REGARDLESS of the size of the post icons or even whether they are present.



D'uh, I see that now. [Emily Litella] Never mind. [/Emily Litella]


----------



## pogre (Mar 28, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The ones I really don't like are the animated ones.  I know I saw at least one or two that flashed and blinked, and it's really distracting.  I think they're too big, and I don't see why we need 50 different icons.  We might as well get rid of thread titles, at that rate.




I must agree with this - I really do not like the animated ones at all.


----------



## Grazzt (Mar 28, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The ones I really don't like are the animated ones.  I know I saw at least one or two that flashed and blinked, and it's really distracting.  I think they're too big, and I don't see why we need 50 different icons.  We might as well get rid of thread titles, at that rate.




What he said.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 29, 2004)

Only one icon (Attention) is animated.  And only mods can select it, so I honesly don't think it's going to show up in droves.

As to the number - it is possible to sort threads by topic icon folks, and doing so gives you an extra way to find threads on topics you like if everyone would use the icons.


----------



## pogre (Mar 29, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Only one icon (Attention) is animated.  And only mods can select it, so I honesly don't think it's going to show up in droves.
> 
> As to the number - it is possible to sort threads by topic icon folks, and doing so gives you an extra way to find threads on topics you like if everyone would use the icons.




Fair enough - I did not realize only mods could select it. Thanks.

Still not an icon fan, but I certainly see your point of view.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Michael, great job on the icons, I like the new bigger size and being on dial-up the drop down window is much friendly than the list of all of them.

Anyhow, the “Ha Ha Funny” icon I really can’t tell what it is…  It looks like a child’s letter blocks but is it?

Edit: Hey never mind my pool old eyes finally focused and I can see, barely, that it says 'Humor" 

So I guess never mind this post...


----------



## Maldur (Mar 29, 2004)

Well done MM.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Apr 1, 2004)

I like the new thread subject icons. 

What would be the Icon to use for discussing a new book/product? I'm giessing that "Sci-Fi / Fantasy Books" is probably meant for fiction...


----------

